# Recommended farriers in Cheshire



## Cozrin (13 March 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone reccomend a good farrier in the Northwich/Tarporley area of Cheshire. 

We need someone with some remedial experience if possible as my Dad's horse had very poor feet when we got him and he is still a work in progress.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## PoppyAnderson (13 March 2013)

Darren Slater http://www.cheshirefarriers.co.uk/about-us/ Best of British getting him though!


----------



## jellyshark (13 March 2013)

Bob Stubbs recommended to us by the vets - has done remedial on two horses for us with excellent results pm me  if you want his number


----------



## Asha (13 March 2013)

Try Paul Smith, Master farrier.

He lives in North wales, but covers cheshire.

Has done some great remedial work in the past for me.


----------



## Maesfen (13 March 2013)

Charlie Walker if you can get him, a true horseman and great farrier.


----------



## karen_c (13 March 2013)

Rob Newton at Newton Forge Farriers


----------



## HayleyUK (14 March 2013)

Paul Brennan from Lymm


----------



## Spit That Out (17 March 2013)

Try this site

http://www.farrier-reg.gov.uk/find-a-farrier/


----------

